# Сборка FireFOX с QT

## suslik

Сборка FireFOX с QT

подскажите - как?

ато видел в инете  а теперь забыл где...

очень надо - может тормозила перестанет тормозить при отрисовке окошек?

----------

## IFL

никак

----------

## Nelud

Посмотри здесь: http://www.mozilla.org/ports/qtmozilla/, но похоже, что никак...

Насчёт тормозов - попробуй Mozilla Firefox 1.5 beta 1

----------

## suslik

вот нашел но он тоже тормознутый - значит не gtk причина, видать он такой и есть - окошки (например эдит->преференс) долго думают перед отрисовкой - долго это по пол секунды, в масдайке с окошками и запуском программ все раз в 10-20 быстрее - обидно!!!

http://www.polinux.upv.es/mozilla/mirror/firefox/qt/firefox-1.0+.en-US.linux-i686-qt.tar.gz

----------

## [clu]

ёпт, а через сутки-двое аптайма начинает io wait >90%  :Very Happy:  (ну ушёл издому не выключил, пришёл - продолжил, а на следующий день приходится иксы перезапускать)

----------

## YD

Если GTK2+unicode, то AFAIK там большие проблемы с утечкой памяти.

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> очень надо - может тормозила перестанет тормозить при отрисовке окошек?

 

```
echo www-client/mozilla-firefox java ssl [b]-truetype[/b] >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

```
emerge mozilla-firefox
```

----------

## ManJak

 *[clu] wrote:*   

> ёпт, а через сутки-двое аптайма начинает io wait >90%  (ну ушёл издому не выключил, пришёл - продолжил, а на следующий день приходится иксы перезапускать)

 

Где такое?

```
ps auxw | grep mozilla

kolyan    8903  0.0  0.5   3720  1340 ?        S    Sep16   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher -mail

kolyan    8917  0.4 26.1 139904 66608 ?        Sl   Sep16  25:29 /opt/mozilla/mozilla-bin -mail

root     25291  0.0  0.2   2672   704 pts/3    S+   08:49   0:00 grep mozilla

date

Tue Sep 20 08:50:20 MSD 2005

```

Правда, если честно -  взял бинарник   :Very Happy: 

Просто ООо и мозиллоа, последнее время, скачут по версиям шибко быстро   :Laughing:  компилять не успеешь!

----------

## ManJak

 *Quote:*   

> Добавлено: Вт Сен 20, 2005 7:55 am    Заголовок сообщения:
> 
> date
> 
> Tue Sep 20 08:50:20 MSD 2005 
> ...

 

Что-то тошько заметил, а время тут какое стоит?

Что за пояс?

----------

## [clu]

у меня стоят флаги +gtk2 +truetype +unicode - тормоз, пардон, п@@дец просто. домашний таз - duron 750/256/3*Seagate Barracuda IV 80 GB, под мои задачи с головой, кроме (прошу прощения, но этот мои навыки и firefox вызывает у меня только такие речеформы) ёб@@го фаерфокс. браузер хороший, но тормозит жууутко, сначала лагает  jackd - появляются xrun'ы, потом bmp перестаёт игрть музыку, далее в xterm начинает невозможно работать, более 10 табов и приехали. я имел браузер, софтину, которая пухнет до 150мб, и не бегает на 750 МГц. ещё немного и перейду на оперу. рабочее окружение openbox+pypanel. болтается psi,bmp,qjackctl и всё.

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> у меня стоят флаги +gtk2 +truetype +unicode - тормоз, пардон, п@@дец просто. домашний таз - duron 750/256/3*Seagate Barracuda IV 80 GB, под мои задачи с головой, кроме (прошу прощения, но этот мои навыки и firefox вызывает у меня только такие речеформы) ёб@@го фаерфокс

 

p3-800/512/20Gb (ex 256 Mb RAM) KDE+Firefox+Thunderbird+ опеноффис + целая тонна других прог одновременно работающих->всё летает

такие речеформы у меня обычно вызывает глупость и лень посмотреть на указанный путь к решению проблемы

без обид...

----------

## YD

Без какого-либо шаманство типа prelinking с красивыми шрифтамим и дополнительной нагрузкой конфига FF, а так же с немалым количеством плагинов, FF ни грамма не тормозит.

----------

## Nelud

Опять пошёл флейм на тему: "у меня огнелис тормозит! а у меня огнелис летает!" И заметьте: ни одного реально действующего совета (советы всегда одни и те же: 1) отключи плагины; 2) поменяй USE флаги). И так на всех форумах, касающихся firefox! Грустно  :Sad: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Nelud wrote:*   

> Грустно 

 

И Опера еще бесплатной стала: http://www.opera.com/free/

Жуть!

----------

## suslik

у меня если по вашим меркам - то тормозила летает, но по меркам масдайки дииииико тормозит при отрисовке окошек, открытии менюшек и тд - как в замедленном сне

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.6-r7  -debug +gnome -ipv6 +java -mozcalendar -mozdevelop -moznoxft -mozsvg -truetype* -xinerama -xprint 0 kB [1]

а в опере кнопки не совпадают, а настраивать времени нет

в отношении сжирания памяти - это все решается отключением флешек при помощи чудного плагина, это все флешки вредят.

----------

## fank

это, люди, практически официальная  рекомендация от разработчиков и совершенное оная от community

так что не парьте мозг с _якобы_выключенными_флагами_со_звёздочкой_рядом

----------

## suslik

Спасибо, просветили, я и иксы пересобрал без truetype-fonts - может чуть быстрее - но все равно до масдайки ддалеко - говорят где-то были иксы использующие нормальный open-gl при рендеренге шрифтов

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.6-r7  -debug +gnome -ipv6 +java -mozcalendar -mozdevelop -moznoxft -mozsvg -truetype -xinerama -xprint 0 kB [1]

в www-client/mozilla-firefox java ssl -truetype - у меня отродясь стояло - но оно почему-то не действовало - пока в помандной строке вручную не прописал перед emerge - таки да, ускорились немного тормоза мозиллы - кстати вот откройте например страничку с фреймом и подвигайте влево-вправо раздалительную полоску

----------

## YD

Может полосочка не очень плавно бегает, но не тормозит.

----------

## tchak

У меня летает epiphany  :Smile: 

firefox не запускал уже пару месяцев так все хорошо

----------

## digimag

У меня FireFox тоже тармозит, меню, окошки, всё медленно.

Но под Windows всё замечательно.

Но под Linux с Konquerror всё тоже прекрасно.

В чём же роблема?

----------

